# Beer rations



## cda (Aug 30, 2014)

In case you are only allowed one pack of beer;;;;;

99

http://blog.mysanantonio.com/food/files/2014/08/Beer.jpg


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Aug 30, 2014)

Good way to kill an hour or two.

Brent.


----------



## mark handler (Aug 30, 2014)

cda said:
			
		

> In case you are only allowed one pack of beer;;;;; 99http://blog.mysanantonio.com/food/files/2014/08/Beer.jpg


----------



## cda (Aug 30, 2014)

Even has warning labels :::;

Lift with your buddy,,,, not your back


----------



## Frank (Aug 31, 2014)

lol I read a while back the colonial beer ration for sailors on the Chesapeake Bay was a gallon a day per man.  That said I dug the little sailboat out of the garage and went sailing on a local lake today for the first time in a couple years


----------



## mark handler (Aug 31, 2014)

I want one....


----------

